

BlackBerry maker tries to quash rumours it has ditched consumers - concertina226
http://news.techworld.com/mobile-wireless/3348169/blackberry-maker-tries-quash-rumours-it-has-ditched-consumers/

======
gorglax
Personal anecdote is hardly evidence, but in my experience BlackBerry is out
of favour in business and in with kids who can't afford a more expensive
smartphone.

